# روابط موضوع ## قنبلة لمهندسي الاتصالات ( كورس كامل ومنظم في ericsson GSM system مترجم عربي انجليزي



## ودالشريف (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


كتب اتصالات انجليزي هنا

https://www.mediafire.com/#b7k7b8qwg1c8k


و


كتب اتصالات عربي هنا

https://www.mediafire.com/#pcxr84c0z8fhc


وإن شاء الله لن تحذف


----------



## engineer (31 أكتوبر 2014)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

